# Suggestions for New PC Build



## Newboy7 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello,

I am in the process of putting together a new computer build and I need some assistance with parts selection. This will be my second PC build, with my first build (current PC) I got some help from a friend (offered me suggestions for the various parts) but I am the one who put the system together. I have not kept up with industry changes for the various components so I am not that familiar with which brands are the best to use. With my limited knowledge and some suggestions I received from a helpful clerk at a local computer store, thus far I have decided on the CPU, motherboard and graphics card, I need assistance with the RAM and hard drive. The system I am putting together is for mainstream use (internet surfing, streaming video, office applications and low level gaming- old school arcade games & sports games) and my preference is to purchase mid-range parts (no high end, top of the line parts but not low end either). My first build came in at around $500 and I have decided to stick with a similar budget this time around as well ($500-$600). Here is a breakdown of my current PC, followed by the breakdown for the new build:

*CURRENT PC BUILD*


*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 2.2 GHz dual-core processor
*Motherboard:* ASUS M3A+ AMD 770 Chipset
*Case/Power Supply:* ANTEC Sonata III w/ 500w PSU
*RAM:* Corsair DDR2 SDRAM PC2-5300 667MHz 2Gb (2x1Gb)
*Graphics Card:* EVGA Ge-Force 8500 GT 256MB
*Hard Drive:* Seagate 7200.10 250Gb SATA-300
*O/S:* Windows XP Professional

*NEW BUILD*

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 3 2200G 4-Core/4-Thread Processor
*Motherboard:* Asus Prime B450M- A/CSM Socket AM4
*Case:* I would like to use the same case, if possible?
*Graphics Card:* Asus 710 1Gb
*RAM:* ?
*Hard Drive:* ?


Also, based on what I have read thus far, I am not very eager to upgrade my OS to Windows 10. Specific issues I have are the forced downloads, privacy concerns with constant monitoring and the fact it comes with many features that I don't want or need. Is it possible to purchase a scaled down version with just basic functionality?! I have done some preliminary research into Windows alternatives and have found that Linux Mint appears to be a suitable alternative for Windows users. I am new to the world of Linux so I would really appreciate some feedback on Linux Mint and the user compatibility/features/ease of use compared to Windows.

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Soon to be updated:
https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...e-teams-recommended-builds-2018-a-668661.html
Windows 10 Home N is a version without media capabilities.


----------



## Newboy7 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I already discovered that link when reading through the forums before posting. From what I see, the system suggestions are for gaming PC's- I am not putting together a gaming PC.

As for Windows, I did not know about this version N but the info that I read says its only available in Europe & Asia- is that true?! Regardless, it still doesn't address the major privacy concerns surrounding this version of Windows. Is it possible to install Windows 7, if I can track down a copy of it?!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can install Windows 7 if you buy a copy.


----------



## Newboy7 (Aug 7, 2005)

It has been over a month since I made the post above and not a single reply except for 1 member telling me to look at a recommended builds thread that is very outdated. Excuse my ignorance but what kind of tech 'support' forum is this exactly?! Stupid me I thought the point of a forum like this was for people to seek out assistance from others who are more knowledgeable- guess I was wrong?!

Time to seek out another forum with more helpful members.

MODS PLEASE LOCK THIS UP!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A little effort on your part would have discovered the 2019 build recommendations: https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-recommended-builds-2019-a-1235670.html

We also recommend, contrary to your opinion to install Windows 10 rather than an unsecured OS.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Newboy7 said:


> It has been over a month since I made the post above and not a single reply except for 1 member telling me to look at a recommended builds thread that is very outdated. Excuse my ignorance but what kind of tech 'support' forum is this exactly?! Stupid me I thought the point of a forum like this was for people to seek out assistance from others who are more knowledgeable- guess I was wrong?!
> 
> Time to seek out another forum with more helpful members.
> 
> MODS PLEASE LOCK THIS UP!


Request granted! Thread locked for "not being helpful". Wishing you better luck elsewhere. Ciao.


----------

